# English Cottage Gardens



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

This is a lovely style.

Cottage garden - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Have you ever checked out the Hobbit homes? I am crazy about them. I love natural interiors.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Love it!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

wanna see some cool stuff.click down the right side in the albums of this couples homestead and their doings.

La Ferme de Sourrou .:. Permaculture in France

each of those have sub albums full of photos.happy viewing.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I have seen them raven.

The auther of lord of the rings and the hobbit is English. 
He lived in an area for a stretch of time where the locals dug out homes into the hills to make cottages like the hobbits lived in. It is speculated that he got the idea from those homes, but I have never seen pictures of these cottages dug into the hills. I have seen homes dug into the hills in movies and other info on china. Most of the communities dug into the hills in china are rapidly dieing because of soil erosion. If they were smart they would plant plants in the soil around their homes to retain the soil.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

how do I sign up for hardworking hippies blog?


I looked, and am sure I am missing something . . . . .dont see where . . . wonder if she still posts about their life?


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Ya think they adopt?



elkhound said:


> wanna see some cool stuff.click down the right side in the albums of this couples homestead and their doings.
> 
> La Ferme de Sourrou .:. Permaculture in France
> 
> each of those have sub albums full of photos.happy viewing.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I love this look, I hope to be completely surrounded by flowers in my yard some day.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

CB visit the Cotswolds in Britain. I stayed at a B&B there and every house/yard looks like this.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Neat pics. Here's a pic of a garden in Alaska from a trip a few years ago.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Groene Pionier said:


> Ya think they adopt?


we can wish and dream....i love their place and all the things and ways they do it.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Ooh! Ooh! I wanna be the faithful family retainer/gardener! I don't eat much. Just let me putter.


----------

